# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  کد افزودن یوزر جدید در login

## dooste_2002

با سلام 
من یه  برنامه دارم که میخوام واسه اتصال به بانک از یک یوزر خاص استفاده کنه  ، حالا  با چه کدی باید اتصال پیدا کنه و ادش کنه و از اون استفاده کنه 

ضمناً برنامم با # C است .

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
ابتدا باید با User SA به SQL server متصل بشید و بعد با استفاده از Create Login یک User  جدید بسازید و از اون استفاده کنید و برای Sa نیز یک رمز تعیین کنید که کسی نتونه باهاش کار کنه و User Builtin/Administrator رو نیز غیر فعال کنید.
البته بهتره User های ویندوز رو در Login تعریف کرده و بهش دسترسی بدید که از امنیت بیشتری برخوردار باشید

----------


## glyas47

اینکارها رو چطور با کد در سیشارپ انجام بدم

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

با استفاده از همین دستوراتی که در بالا نوشتم

----------

